# old gear question mf baler question



## mikebrown321 (Feb 21, 2017)

will the clutch assembly , pto shave and pto steady bearing from a MF 12 work on a mf 10 baler ? thank you


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Likely....


----------

